# Latest Research into M.E./CFS could be a breakthrough



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Here is something a colleage told me about, and it looks like it could be promising news for us folks with CFS/ME.http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=mg18725093.700


----------

